# Wick and Reay golf clubs June/july 2020



## patricks148 (Jan 31, 2020)

Despeite being a regular visitor to Wick, i've never played either of these two.

so how about a meet that really is in the North 

Both course look quite nice and playing in June or July easy to get both in no problems as it will be light till very very late

a few guys from Nairn are doing it so anyone else interested?

https://www.reaygolfclub.co.uk/course 

https://www.wickgolfclub.org.uk/


----------



## casuk (Jan 31, 2020)

Might be


----------



## 2blue (Jan 31, 2020)

What a great day out this will be!
A lovely links is Wick & at 1870 the oldest in that part of the world. I played, & was welcomed to their Seniors group, back in Oct 2013 when enjoying a 10 day stay nearby, in the stunning Keiss, Harbour House. Have just enjoyed re-reading my review from back then. 

Its of no interest to Patrick & his group but just to mention that this place will easily accommodate parties of 12 or so in real luxury so is a definite 'Must stay at' if you are a group fancying a trip to the REAL North of Scotland for a get-away experience like no other. I had contacts with the previous architect owner who refurbished it all & they did special rates for small groups...  may still do so as they'll need the lettings.

I mention this as the up-coming Islay/Machrihanish Meet may well trigger some interest in getting even further north, away from it all.

Wished I'd taken the opportunity to visit the Reay Club as well as I doubt I'll get that far north again after my previous visits. 1965 as a 18 year old on a 6 day Hitch-hiking trip from Durham, 1972 with mates on a climbing trip to Old man of Hoy & Old man of Stoer.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 31, 2020)

2blue said:



			What a great day out this will be!
A lovely links is Wick & at 1870 the oldest in that part of the world. I played, & was welcomed to their Seniors group, back in Oct 2013 when enjoying a 10 day stay nearby, in the stunning Keiss, Harbour House. Have just enjoyed re-reading my review from back then. 

Its of no interest to Patrick & his group but just to mention that this place will easily accommodate parties of 12 or so in real luxury so is a definite 'Must stay at' if you are a group fancying a trip to the REAL North of Scotland for a get-away experience like no other. I had contacts with the previous architect owner who refurbished it all & they did special rates for small groups...  may still do so as they'll need the lettings.

I mention this as the up-coming Islay/Machrihanish Meet may well trigger some interest in getting even further north, away from it all.

Wished I'd taken the opportunity to visit the Reay Club as well as I doubt I'll get that far north again after my previous visits. 1965 as a 18 year old on a 6 day Hitch-hiking trip from Durham, 1972 with mates on a climbing trip to Old man of Hoy & Old man of Stoer.






Click to expand...

FYI don't leave your bedroom window open


----------



## IanM (Jan 31, 2020)

Strewth!!!   Now that is  "proper" north!!!  Tee off at 11pm and still get round!

I'd be up for this depending on dates, and flight prices.....not driving that from South Wales!


----------



## 2blue (Jan 31, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			FYI don't leave your bedroom window open

Click to expand...

Hahaha...  SE gales sweeping across Sinclair Bay left seaweed stuck to 2nd floor windows.
Was even wilder than this......


----------



## casuk (Jan 31, 2020)

They pictures are stunning, i even like the wind turbines in the background


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2020)

IanM said:



			Strewth!!!   Now that is  "proper" north!!!  Tee off at 11pm and still get round!

I'd be up for this depending on dates, and flight prices.....not driving that from South Wales! 

Click to expand...

theres an airport at Wick, but i can only recall Aberdeen and Edinburgh


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/WickGolfClub/photos/a.487287711282984/3010183138993416/?type=3&theater

of course theres this too ...£25


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 9, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			theres an airport at Wick, but i can only recall Aberdeen and Edinburgh
		
Click to expand...

You mean can only get there from Aberdeen Edinburgh?

Looks stunning. Will have a look @ logistics this week and see if doable


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 10, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			You mean can only get there from Aberdeen Edinburgh?

Looks stunning. Will have a look @ logistics this week and see if doable
		
Click to expand...

flying as far as i know


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 10, 2020)

Interesting.  I could stay with my cousins in Fortrose - 2.25hrs to Wick.  Or I could stay with my mum's cousin in Wick...


----------

